# 5 month old anxious, afraid of other dogs



## LittleLady (Jan 14, 2013)

can repeated socialising & training really help an anxious pup & allow him to relax around other dogs? our new boy was anxious from when we got him at 8 weeks, whining a lot for no apparent reason. he is now very friendly with all people & children but frightened of other dogs & will bark at a distance & lunge & try to bite if they get closer.
we've started gsd puppy school & the trainer didn't seem too worried about the behaviour at this stage, saying he has to learn that behaviour is wrong. he is not afraid of our dwarf gsd & they play happily most of the time but she can be a bit aggressive with him sometimes & now he probably expects that from all dogs. I feel I've failed by not socialising him earlier with different dogs but we really don't know many people with dogs & our old puppy school changed times & clashed with my work.
has anyone had similar experience/advice/ideas? all is appreciated! thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

At 5 months all my Sting wanted to do was bark at other dogs. He was not interested in playing with them. He did have to learn to sit and be quiet. So I agree with your trainer.


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

My pup is now 6 months old but he started this type of behaviour at about 4 months. He had no interest in playing with other dogs, just barking and growling at them which was a worry. 
We started puppy training (and are still attending weekly) and my trainer was also not worried about the behaviour, she said it was normal and it does stop but they still need to learn its wrong. She said at that age they go through their first "fight or flight" phase... Some will flee from situations and some will stand their ground (as yours is doing). It won't be the only time your pup goes through that stage as they grow up 
My boy has mostly gotten over the stage for now and he plays off the lead at the dog park etc with other dogs with no issues. I do find he will sometimes still bark and growl if a strange dog comes rushing up and he is ON the lead but I consider that to be more of a protective thing towards me rather than bad behaviour.


----------



## LittleLady (Jan 14, 2013)

Another trainer again confirmed he is just learning to communicate & say hello but doesn't know how to properly yet. We had a little one on one with the trainer & another well mannered pup & he seemed to start to understand he doesn't need to be so full on with greeting other dogs! Encouraging to say the least...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

